# Clx3.0



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the new CLX3.0? release date?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting! I did a google search, this pdf file came up on the Colnago site http://www.colnago.com/wp-content/files_mf/1308938150CLX3.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Silly me! I didn't know that it is already published on their website.


----------



## gus6464 (Jun 12, 2011)

The local LBS that carries Colnago said they are getting it by the end of August. The black and yellow is gorgeous and I think it might be my next bike.


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

can it be order with campy group set?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Have you guys been on one to ride it?


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

shokhead said:


> Have you guys been on one to ride it?


It's a new frame for 2012... My LBS tells me they can't place orders till the 1st of August... I'd be surprised if someone rode one already.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Well a couple of the guys make it sound like A, I like the color so it might be my next bike and B, can it be order with campy like he is ready today. That's what I meant.


----------

